# cigars & tequila ??



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

my favorite libation is don julio blanco tequila with lemon wedge. any ideas on a good cigar with tequila ??:der:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I've tried pairing quite a few 'gars with my Mezcal Jaral de Berrio, and sadly I have yet to find one that the mezcal didn't completely over-power. If you find a 'gar with enough flavor to pair well with tequilla, keep me posted!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

I never have tried however if i were to grab something to pair with tequilla... id probably try a patron lime gimlet, with a vegueros..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope. I love good ta'killya, but I've never found it's flavor to be complimentary to cigars.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

you would think that with both having latino orgin's ther would have to be a winning combo.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've tried pairing tequila and cigars a few times and it just wasn't good. Now rum on the other hand works 
very well.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

This is my only experience with Tekillya, it was wayyyyyyyy back in HS but I digress. Sorry I can't be of more help. :der:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

did you eat the worm???:faint:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Flavors of tequila do nor compliment any cigar or at least I have not found one.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

cigar loco said:


> did you eat the worm???:faint:


I really don't remember!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> I really don't remember!


I bet that isnt the only thing you dont remember. LOL


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

In my experience, you need to sip an aged Tequila. Anejo. The good stuff. And forget the lime and salt, that's for the cheap stuff to make it more palatable.

Try the Don Julio 1942. It's pricey but soooo smooth. 
Also the Centenario Anejo is fantastic. Or try the Sauza Tres Generaciones. 1800 Anejo. Cuervo Reserva de la Familia. 
The aged Tequilas are caramelly with a little sweetness that makes them smooth. They are very flavorful with vanilla notes and a little mint and candycane, sometimes a hint of butterscotch.
The plata Tequila is too raw with too much agave taste. That's why you need the lime and salt.
I found that a couple of my Taboo cigars----the Limited Reserve Habana and Twist go well with good Anejo Tequila. Or try a Pepin blend. Bolivar Fuerte. PSD#4. Party Short.

Once you try one of the good aged Tequilas you won't go back. But you will have to spend some cash to get a good bottle, they don't come cheap.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

eat info arnie, is the anejo a blanco? i seem to perfer the blanco's.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> I really don't remember!


I had the same problem once as well, only I woke up with a Russian mail order bride.

I haven't found a decent pairing yet either, but in the interest of science, am willing to try.

I was planning on smoking my first Tat this afternoon. Maybe I'll keep it company with some Patron Anejo for good measure.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> eat info arnie, is the anejo a blanco? i seem to perfer the blanco's.


The anejo's are aged in French oak barrels that have been used for cognac. When the barrels are made they seal them by scorching the inside of the barrel. The heat of the flames caramelizes some of the starch in the wood. This gives the brandy, and later the Tequila, it's amber color. It also gives it some sweetness as the liquor absorbs some of the caramel. Also there are many compounds in wood, one of which is vanillin. Vanillin gives a little vanilla taste. As the Tequila ages it picks up a lot of flavor from the wood and also undergoes some chemical changes that take away the harshness of the raw brew. The reason they are so expensive is that there is a lot of evaporation. Mexico is a hot, dry country. It's worth the extra expense, the flavor is fantastic!

The anejos are not silver, blanco, plata. They are dark.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> This is my only experience with Tekillya, it was wayyyyyyyy back in HS but I digress. Sorry I can't be of more help. :der:


My grandparents used to have a small taster bottle with this exact label on it. Worm and everything. That was the first time I ever eated the worm at the bottom of the bottle.... Not the last though.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I remember smoking a Drew Estate product flavored like Tequila. I smoked it years ago, but recall I enjoyed it. If it has nuances of tequila it may be brought out better by the real deal.

Sauza Cigars Tequila Cigars By Drew Estate available on CheaperCigars at discounted prices.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great link claes thanks i'll be sure to check these out!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a really bad pairing to me, but I have also never been a huge tequila guy. If someone wants to show me the error of my ways, I am rolling to be proven wrong;-)


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

tequila, like cigars it seems , the more you spend the smoother it gets.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Space Ace said:


> I had the same problem once as well, only I woke up with a Russian mail order bride.
> 
> I haven't found a decent pairing yet either, but in the interest of science, am willing to try.
> 
> I was planning on smoking my first Tat this afternoon. Maybe I'll keep it company with some Patron Anejo for good measure.


http://www.postimage.org/ http://www.postimage.org/  http://www.postimage.org/ http://www.postimage.org/



cigar loco said:


> tequila, like cigars it seems , the more you spend the smoother it gets.


Oh boy, I think you just opened a can of worms! (no pun intended) :lol:

I smoke what I want, I like what I smoke. That is all I'm going to say. :tongue1:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

anejo with an anejo, might be interesting.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> tequila, like cigars it seems , the more you spend the smoother it gets.


Goes for rum as well. Not necessarily true with whisky, though.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> I had the same problem once as well, only I woke up with a Russian mail order bride.
> 
> I haven't found a decent pairing yet either, but in the interest of science, am willing to try.
> 
> I was planning on smoking my first Tat this afternoon. Maybe I'll keep it company with some Patron Anejo for good measure.





SmoknTaz said:


> http://www.postimage.org/ http://www.postimage.org/  http://www.postimage.org/ http://www.postimage.org/


Ok, but only since you asked.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

ahy chi-wahwah!!!!:jaw:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Space Ace said:


> Ok, but only since you asked.


I sure hope you sent the bride back! :lol:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

cognac barrels just like the fuente anejo's! i'm going to have to try this combo.:nod::nod:!!! thanks agian arnie for the great info.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I love tequila and keep plenty of good stuff around the house. All of them anejo. I don't find them to pair especially well with cigars, but some Don Julio 1942 and a strong cigar make for a great evening.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I love premium tequila but wouldn't dream of pairing it with a cigar - just figure that a cigar would overpower it.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pitre said:


> I love tequila and keep plenty of good stuff around the house. All of them anejo. I don't find them to pair especially well with cigars, but some Don Julio 1942 and a strong cigar make for a great evening.


That sounds incredible... I have a bit of Diamante del Cielo left, I think that may work as well.... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

i had dona engracia Anejo with a JB suprema. i thought it was nice


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've smoked cigars where I was thinking tequila notes were coming out! Must have been a phase, because it came and went. But I smoked with Cabo Wabo Anejo for a while, and it was great! (pre-Hagar's sale, I don't know if quality has diminished any or not). I've also smoked With Cazadores Anejo, which isn't as good as some anejos, but it went well.(Only $28 at WalMart in Cancun!) Cuatro Cirios was, I believe, initially launched in the Detroit area last year and is GREAT(I actually got some cigar friends who are mostly Scotch drinkers hooked on tequila when I brought some Cuatro Cirios blanco over to SIP on! Fantastic citrus notes and the best blanco i've had.. very sipable and great with a cigar).. and ranges from $21-$29ish depending on age. Herradura Anejo is great, Don Julio, Casa Noble, 1921, and I've heard Asombroso products, are all fantastic. There are many great tequilas to be found in Mexico. I bought 1L of El Secreto Reposado at La Europa in Cancun this December and it is fantastic! I decided to get the reposado to save a about 8 bucks and because I wanted to switch it up to the less age flavor since I generally drink anejos.. just for the change. We'll call it expanding my palate! Tequila is a great spirit though, as are many Mezcals.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never found a pair that go together. tried it three times, failed. Will not go there again as it destroyed some good CC's.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> That sounds incredible... I have a bit of Diamante del Cielo left, I think that may work as well.... Thanks for the tip!


I love Cielo Anejo. I was told they stopped distributing it here in the states or stopped making it all together. Do you still see it in stores out there? Everyone here stopped carrying it and I bought up the last three bottles I could find.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> This is my only experience with Tekillya, it was wayyyyyyyy back in HS but I digress. Sorry I can't be of more help. :der:


Ohh good I have had a bottle of that b4. It was ugly. I think the next day was quite ugly too.


----------



## stogieryan (Aug 3, 2009)

I have paired up a stogie with some Don Julio Anejo. I didn't like it but that doesn't mean some of you wouldn't. Shoot I usually pair with coke or rootbeer!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks fro all of the great input guys!! for you skeptics don't let a bad experience with cheap tequila or mescal taint your judgment, next time your out for mexican food try a top-shelf tequila and wash it down with a cold modelo.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> This is my only experience with Tekillya, it was wayyyyyyyy back in HS but I digress. Sorry I can't be of more help. :der:


Lol... I bought a bottle of that while in Mexico to drink on vacation... Worst stuff ever... I now know to avoid really cheap tequilas in Mexico... Shoot top shelf tequila is only $25-30 a bottle in Mexico($65+in the states)... That's what I go for now...


----------

